# Can anyone advise me - good bike for 9 year-old girl?



## Ian Cooper (29 May 2012)

Hi folks,

My daughter has just turned 9 and is likely going to go through puberty in a year or two, so she's going to start shooting up in height rapidly. Also, her old bike is quite nasty and heavy because she was not really into cycling when we bought it for her, so I didn't want to invest heavily in something she might not have a lasting interest in. Anyway, she has developed a real interest so now I need to get her a good quality bike that's light, so she can really enjoy riding. She's 4ft 6" and judging by her mum, she's likely to end up at 5ft 8".

Is it even possible to get a bike that can be adjusted to fit her throughout her teen years, or is that a lost cause and do I have to resign myself to getting her a bike every couple of years?

Also, any ideas for good bike models? Money is tight, so I'd like to keep costs down as much as possible.


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2012)

Tricky one this.I bought my (then) 8yr 10mth old son a 24" wheeled MTB back in Nov and it was just right with only about 1" of seatpost showing and the right step up from the 20" wheeled bike he had before. In the few months since, he has shot up to the point where I reckon he could manage a junior specific 26" wheeled bike, there's now loads of seatpost showing and I am considering a longer one to keep the bike fitting him. The problem is that the geometry of the 26" junior bikes means that the frame isn't that much larger than the 24". Both sizes feature frame geometry that is massively distorted from the adult norm so young'uns can fit. Even if I fit the longer seatpost it doesn't appear to make the bike 'wrong' for him, the handlebars, seat and pedals will still be in the right place for him, he just won't have to cope with the oversized 26" wheels squeezed under him.

I don't think there is a right or wrong answer, both sizes would do and I don't think the 26" wheeled bikes would necessarily have a longer span of use than the 24", it's all down to the frame sizing and geometry, i.e the tiny framed 26" wheeled bike would be too small at about the same time as the small framed 24" wheel version.

Spend what you can, she will appreciate it. I am fortunate to have funds to splash on nice bikes for my kids and it is never wasted because both sons get the benefit (although poor #2 has to go through life on secondhand bikes but has never complained about this due to the ritualistic 'lets get the big boys bike all tiptop and set-up just right for the big boy handing over ceremony') and resale value at the end will be something rather than nothing for a cheap junk bike. I just recently sold their first bike for about 40% of the new cost, not bad for over 5 yrs use and 2 boys learning on it!

EDIT: I think a bike that will last from 9-14/15yrs is a pipe dream. I fully expect to be moving my son onto a bigger bike around about the age of 12


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 May 2012)

I don't think there is a neat answer here.

I have never been convinced by IslaBikes (although many seem to worship them). My 3 littluns have all now graduated onto 'adult' road bikes and MTBs, but for those years between 10 and 13 there was a little need for flexibility and adapting.

There is a LOT of adjustment on even the most modestly-priced bike, but there will still be compromise unless you're willing to change frames.

I found that in the critical years I was mucking around a lot with loads of different stem lengths, rotating the drop bars, shifting spacers above and below the stem... and moving saddles back, forward and up. 

You don't say MTB or road bike. To keep costs down, I'd be inclined to look on eBay. 

It is likely that a bicycle bought now will be in use for perhaps two or three years. I might not be inclined to go for 'super quality' at this stage. Something goodish from Decthlon perhaps....

I'd be inclined to avoid Halfords for new-bike retail. They have their strengths, but their budget bikes can be less good value than they may appear.


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2012)

Just need to add, most offering from the mainstream brands seem to be MTB orientated, but typically are well specced. I (they) have had a Ridgeback MX14", a GT Stomper 20" and now a Ridgeback MX24". Also maybe worth checking out Specialized, Kona and maybe Dawes but there are a few other brands that may spring to mind like Cube do a good kids MTB range and I think Jamis as well.

Oh God, I've looked now!

Check out THIS beaut road bike from Dawes, 24" wheels and team GB colours. I'm coming over all patriotic! where's my credit card


----------



## Ian Cooper (29 May 2012)

Thanks guys.

I'm most interested in road bikes or comfort bikes for her. I like the idea of her to be able to put her feet down while in the saddle, so that gives comfort bikes the edge, but they tend to be heavier. Also, I don't see many road bikes around - they all seem to go for the mountain bike look.

I'm most concerned with weight right now. None of the kids' bikes I've seen so far are out of my price range, so I seem okay on that front. As for IslaBikes, I looked into them yesterday because I heard they are weight-conscious, but they are based in the UK and I'm in the US, so shipping would be out of the question.

I did find a relatively light bike in the Raleigh 'Ivy' - 24lbs, which is not bad considering most kids' bikes are 30lbs or more. Interestingly, Raleigh USA is very different from Raleigh UK - there is no comparable UK version of the 'Ivy' (closest seems to be the 'Chic') and Raleigh UK's line looks a lot more serious than the US versions - evidence of the 'bikes as toys' mentality here in the US. Britain has much more of a 'serious transportation' focus, even for kids.

Another issue is that I can't seem to find a definitive view on what size to buy her. Some manufacturers say that a 24" bike will likely be the best fit for her size (4ft 6"), while others say that she's ready for a 26" kids' bike. I seem to recall one site suggested a full-sized bike, which I think is stretching things a bit far.


----------



## Sara_H (29 May 2012)

I have a 9 year old son - he has a Dawes Tracker, which comes in a girls or boys version.

Its a 24" hybrid tyre, and seems to me to be a nice light, simple bike. It has fitting points for a rack (which he may need if some touring plans come together this summer).

We adjusted his seat post the other day - loads of room for manouvre, so I'm hoping for perhaps 3 more years from it before he moves onto a larger frame.


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2012)

I went down the route of the 24" bike for both my younger two because they were on the smaller side - whereas the older one went to a 26" - as they were much taller at that age. The middle one can still ride her 24" despite having it for 4 + years now - though she does need a new one, the youngest has had 3 years on his bike currently and could get another 6 months or year I think. 

I think the girls had a bit of a growth spurt at about 10/11 but in reality they have kept growing over the next 6 years - I don't think you will find a bike that will fit well for that number of years.

Can you try out the ones you have found on the internet?


----------



## sidevalve (30 May 2012)

Just a quick point, make 100% sure you get one SHE likes. Never mind if you like it or if it's "better". By all means steer her in the right direction but try to remember this is her bike and {as with most people on this forum I suspect, who will have a "happy" bike} if she loves it she will be keener to use it.


----------



## veloman (30 May 2012)

Bought my daughter a _Pro_-_Lite_ TheOne Mini Race Bike - _650c last year (when she was nine), shooting up rapidly at the moment but she was/is a perfect fit on it. I know I will eventually have to change it for a full size ladies (or mens) road bike (hopefully another couple of years down the line though) but at the moment it is the right size for her and she loves it. It is really difficult getting a bike to fit the kids all the time. My recommendation is perhaps go for a slightly larger bike then temporarily fit a shorter stem / seat-post etc., they grow into them far tooooo quickly. _

_This year she got a 26" small mountain bike which also now fits her perfectly, hopefully I won't have to change this one in the near future though. Perhaps I should just stop feeding her..._


----------



## david1701 (31 May 2012)

I managed to aquire a NOS step through 24" racer for my niece which is really rather nice (and was only £125) but is let down by being heavier than it needs to be and having really shoddy wheel bearings (she has come round to non indexed gears) so far its grown with her for about 6" but I've a feeling next summer she'll be on the 49cm dawes galaxy frame I've got laid up in the workshop.....


----------



## Ian Cooper (28 Jun 2012)

Thanks folks.

I finally bought her a 24" Raleigh 'Ivy' bike that is the lightest mass production bicycle of its size available anywhere as far as I know - pretty sad considering that it weighs 25lbs. Still, it's a lot lighter than her previous bike. Why on Earth kids bikes routinely weigh 30 to 50lbs, I will never know. Cheap materials, I guess, and very few parents know enough to demand lighter bikes. No wonder little kids find riding a chore.

Strangely enough, the Raleigh 'Ivy' is only built for the US market.

By the way, she fell in love with it as soon as she saw it in the catalogue. Thank goodness she's so easily pleased.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Aug 2012)

I am struggling with this, gave the Halfords 20" Luna its pre holiday clean up and de-grease and the BB is shot only 3 years 300-400 miles use.

I also gave my youngests Halfords bike a service and was amazed that when in 6th gear the chain rubs on the seat stays! Talk about poor design.

These bikes were bought when I first started riding and didn't have a clue about bikes, nor servicing them!

Taking a look around it seems most kids bikes are MTB with suspension, really struggling to find a bike that makes it more enjoyable to ride for kids which is bizarre. I have seen a 24" Hybrid in Cycle King but not sure I can bring myself to buy it


----------

